# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > سوال: نحوه شارژ سیم کارت و گزارش موجودی با at & command ها

## bad_lucky

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز :

چجوری میشه با دستوارت at & command  سیم کارت اعتباری رو شارژ کرد و گزارش موجودی گرفت ؟

ممنون

----------


## bad_lucky

دوستان بعد این همه مدت یکی نیست یه کمکی بکنه ؟!

----------


## nathan

برای شارژ:
At+cscs="GSM"
AT+CMGF=1
ATD*141*رمز#;

برای صورتحساب

At+cscs="GSM"
AT+CMGF=1
ATD*141*1#;

----------


## bad_lucky

> برای شارژ:
> At+cscs="GSM"
> AT+CMGF=1
> ATD*141*رمز#;
> 
> برای صورتحساب
> 
> At+cscs="GSM"
> AT+CMGF=1
> ATD*141*1#;


شما که لطف کردی و دستورات رو گفتی ، فقط یکباره باید این دستورات رو روی پورت بریزم یا تک تک و با فاصله ؟

وقتی دستور میزان موجودی رو روی پورت ریختم ، چجوری باید کوئری اون رو از پورت بخونم ؟

ممنون میشم یه مثال یا تاپیک در اینباره معرفی کنین چون هرچی گشتم چیزه بدرد بخور نیافتم

----------


## e.radpour

سلام برای اعلام کدهای دستوری به مودم باید از کدهای دستوری USSD استفاده کنید!
من خودم از این کد برای ماژول Sim300 استفاده کردم موجودی اعتبار میده ولی شارژ سیم کارت رو امتحان نکردم!
*AT+CUSD=1,"*140*1#",15*
داخل " کد دستوری  " است

----------


## nathan

دوست عزيز با تشكر فراوان اين كد شما روي سيم كارتهاي اعتباري همراه اول جواب نمي ده اما رو ايرانسل عاليه! من كه خيلي كلنجار رفتم نتونستم چيزي پيدا كنم ببين خودت مي توني چيزي در بياري؟

----------


## hamed_u139

> برای *شارژ*:
> At+cscs="GSM"
> AT+CMGF=1
> ATD*141*رمز#;
> 
> برای صورتحساب
> 
> At+cscs="GSM"
> AT+CMGF=1
> ATD*141*1#;


عالی بود ممنون ، فقط این دستورات را کجا باید بزاریم؟

----------


## nimarazavi

> برای شارژ:
> At+cscs="GSM"
> AT+CMGF=1
> ATD*141*رمز#;
> 
> برای صورتحساب
> 
> At+cscs="GSM"
> AT+CMGF=1
> ATD*141*1#;


مرسی نحوه وارد کردن و آموزش اش رو هم لطفآ بگید

----------


## hamidmirzapor

دوست عزیز در محیط *هایپر ترمینال* این دستورات رو عینا  واردکن:AT+CMGF=1  
AT+CUSD=1,"*140*11#",15
داخل دو تا دابل کوتیشن کد متناسب با اپراتور را بنویس

مثلا می تونی کد شارژ رو بنویسی و...

1و 15 ثابت هستند. میتونی برای اطلاعات بیشتر به دستورات atcommand مراجعه کنی

----------


## danial82

> دوست عزیز در محیط *هایپر ترمینال* این دستورات رو عینا  واردکن:AT+CMGF=1  
> AT+CUSD=1,"*140*11#",15
> داخل دو تا دابل کوتیشن کد متناسب با اپراتور را بنویس
> 
> مثلا می تونی کد شارژ رو بنویسی و...
> 
> 1و 15 ثابت هستند. میتونی برای اطلاعات بیشتر به دستورات atcommand مراجعه کنی


مودم من حالت متنی رو ساپورت نمیکنه 
این دستور رو چطور به pdu تبدیل کنم

----------


## elnazmahmoodi

سلام دوستان خسته نباشد 
یه سوال داشتم در مورد گزارش موجودی همراه اول 
من تمام بحث شما رو خوندم ولی هیچ کدوم از این دستورات برا من کار نمیکنن 
البته من این گزارش موجودی رو واسه مود pdu  میخوام 
میشه لطفا راهنمایم کنید 
ممنونم

----------


## elielielieli

سلام دوستان خسته نباشد .یه سوال داشتم کسی میدوونه بجز دستور ATD  و AT+CUSD دستور دیگه برای اعلام موجودی شارژ همراه اول هست . من یه سیم کارت همراه اول دارم که وقتی  این دستورها رو اجرا میکنی یه پکت غلط میفرسته در صورتی که این دستوراتو برا یه سیم کارت دیگه اجرا میکنی  درست جواب میده .
اگه کسی میدونه لطفا راهنمایی کنید .
خیلی ممنون

----------


## elielielieli

سلام روزتون بخیر .برای من این دستور روی یه سیمکارت کاملا جواب درستو میفرسته ولی برای یه سیم کارت دیگه چه این دستور چه دستور ATD جواب نمیفرسته فقط یه پکت که ظاهرا اشتباه هست رو میفرسته .نمیدوونم چه مشکلی داره  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :افسرده:  :افسرده:

----------

